# Finally getting some home shop time



## Jim F (Apr 30, 2022)

Now that the weather is co-operating, got some more work done on a small tool makers vise.
Making a copy of the one we have at work for the optical comparator.


----------



## Janderso (Apr 30, 2022)

Hey Jim,
You know what they say about pics


----------



## ps15toolroom (Apr 30, 2022)

How small is small?


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 30, 2022)

Vise? I don't see no vise...


----------



## Jim F (Apr 30, 2022)

ps15toolroom said:


> How small is small?


About 1" x1" x3" long........
I am a rookie, so some dimensions are a tad off........


----------



## Jim F (Apr 30, 2022)

Janderso said:


> Hey Jim,
> You know what they say about pics


When it is done, pics will be posted, just don't flame the rookie too bad.......
Should be done Sunday.


----------



## mmcmdl (May 1, 2022)

Well , it's Sunday !!! Where is that vise ???


----------



## WobblyHand (May 1, 2022)

Someone has to say it.  Pictures it didn't happen


----------



## Jim F (May 1, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> Well , it's Sunday !!! Where is that vise ???


I'm only on my 3rd cup of coffee.......


----------



## Jim F (May 1, 2022)

Well, here it is. Not perfect, has some issues, but works for intended purpose.
Used my Lyman tumbler with HF media to tumble/deburr for 3 hrs.
Hides a lot of finish blems.......


----------



## mmcmdl (May 1, 2022)

Hey , looks good Jim !


----------



## DavidR8 (May 1, 2022)

Indeed, looks great!


----------



## Just for fun (May 1, 2022)

Looks good!


----------



## Jim F (May 1, 2022)

PSA for guys who do or used to bend wrenches for a living, DO NOT rely on your sense of touch to determine a part is smooth......
9 yrs on aircraft and 18 yrs in FOMOCO garages has nullified my sense of feel in my fingers.
Too many burns and scars..........
I need to add a brass shoe under the set-screw holding the moveable jaw to the screw and take some threads off the jaw end also, then it will work as intended.
After a lot of hand filing, burrs were removed.


----------



## brino (May 2, 2022)

Nice job Jim!

Brian


----------

